# Value of Stingray vs. Fastback?



## schwinnlax (Feb 26, 2020)

I've not followed this topic, but just wondering what the opinion is about the value of Stingrays vs. Fastbacks?  If you had two bikes of the same year, same condition, same color, same configuration (five speed, say) and one was a Stingray and one a Fastback, are they generally the same price, or is one preferred over the other and commands a higher price?  What's the differential if there is one?

Thanks!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Feb 27, 2020)

From what I've seen, the regular Stingrays command bigger prices. Not everyone likes the Fastbacks but not sure why. Personally I feel it's easier to find suitable rear tires for the Sting. The 20"x1 3/8" slicks aren't easy to find and pretty expensive if you do. And the front tires with a round profile look silly on the back of a Fastback IMHO. Interesting question!


----------



## mrg (Feb 29, 2020)

Hate to say it but my bias goes way back to jr high and before ( mid-late 60's ) we called them pu$$y bikes ( because that's who rode them back then ), we had to have a REAL " fat tire" StingRay and have had a few people REALLY mad at me for saying that, even had a guy want to fight at a swap after I said I don't have any parts for pussy bikes ( it was really early in the morning and was unloading and I guess I just blurted it out and didn't even realise he was so upset till a fellow caber told me ) so sorry if your offended but that's just a historical fact for me, that's what they were called growing up, so next time I'll be more politically correct and say "sissy bikes" , after all who makes a dirt bike or chopper out of a fastback? ( opinions expressed do not reflect on this site or anything else but  just a 12 yr olds opinion! ) so I hope nobody want's to beat me up next time we meet!. Sorry this doesent address your value question.


----------



## Intense One (Apr 14, 2020)

mrg said:


> Hate to say it but my bias goes way back to jr high and before ( mid-late 60's ) we called them pu$$y bikes ( because that's who rode them back then ), we had to have a REAL " fat tire" StingRay and have had a few people REALLY mad at me for saying that, even had a guy want to fight at a swap after I said I don't have any parts for pussy bikes ( it was really early in the morning and was unloading and I guess I just blurted it out and didn't even realise he was so upset till a fellow caber told me ) so sorry if your offended but that's just a historical fact for me, that's what they were called growing up, so next time I'll be more politically correct and say "sissy bikes" , after all who makes a dirt bike or chopper out of a fastback? ( opinions expressed do not reflect on this site or anything else but  just a 12 yr olds opinion! ) so I hope nobody want's to beat me up next time we meet!. Sorry this doesent address your value question.



Funny, but I felt the same way back in the day when they were first introduced...that wasn’t a stingray with those skinny tires....well, wish I had one of those skinny tired fastbacks now!


----------



## mrg (Apr 14, 2020)

Give me S2 rear - S7 front anyday, Knobby or Slick, that's a StingRay!, old feelings die hard but I still fell that way!


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 14, 2020)

A neighbor kid had a black Fastback back in the day. No fat tire anything could beat him in a race and we raced all the time. Sleek and somehow looked minimalist compared to a 5 speed S/R,still does to me. We called it "The Black widow"  It was the baddest!! I wanted one but just couldnt save enough for it before I outgrew kiddie bikes. I bought a blue '67 years ago for my Son and (and me) he liked it much more than my  other S/R,it was nimble and fast. I bought an og '68 Orange Krate not long after. He was so excited about it,'till he rode it,lol! He brings it back and tells me how cool it looks but its heavy and slow. I didnt keep it very long. I still have the '67 F/B,its been collecting dust for many years,I rode it once a couple of years ago. My Son wont let me part with it.


----------



## schwinnlax (Apr 14, 2020)

I think the issue for me is similary equipped (5 speed, for example) Fastbacks are less expensive/more affordable than a Stingray.  Some of the standard equipment a Fastback came with were premium over a Stingray: chrome fenders, chrome chain guard.  However, it's clear Fastbacks are less sought after than  a Stingray.  I'd just like to get one of these pretty cool and unique bike for my kids at a reasonable price.


----------



## stoney (Apr 14, 2020)

My opinion----I like both of the style of bikes BUT will take a base Stingray first, no fenders, just a plain jane stripped down.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Apr 15, 2020)

A friend of mine known locally as Stingray Phil does multi day tours on Stingrays & up to 500 mile rides with his family on occasion. He prefers the Fastbacks for long rides. I like them both as long as I swap the Persons seats for something a bit wider. But I'm a bikaholic......


----------



## Gordon (Apr 15, 2020)

Short somewhat related story. About 15 years ago I walked into the local hardware store and went to the bike parts section. They had been cleaning the basement and had brought up 5 nos Fastback slicks and had them priced at $5 each. Needless to say I bought them all and turned them for a nice profit.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Apr 15, 2020)

I was mainly a fan of Fastbacks , till I made the mistake of buying some Stingrays , now same year , same condition , same price I’d go stingray, as far as which is worth more all things the same I’d lean towards a 5 speed stingray


----------



## Rollo (Apr 15, 2020)

... I remember seeing kids riding their new Fastbacks while hanging around the baseball fields back in '67 ... I was only 10 years old but lusted over them ...
... I ended up with a Sears Screamer for Christmas in '68 ... but never gave up hope of one day owning a Fastback ... 
... As an adult I've had several Stingrays, Krates and Fastbacks ... sold them all except my Campus Green '68 FB when I discovered ballooners ... 
... Still lust over it 50+ years later ... lol


----------



## mrg (Apr 15, 2020)

As far as riding I like my 65-7's standard SR especially 65 with a high hoop ( my back/butt fits right in there ), 63-4 look great but that shorty frame just don't cut it for a adult and that solo polo  I still remember walking bowlegged as a kid after Saturday morning rides on my 63-4 to Legg lake fishing , soon after robbed the Messenger off my dads 55 Spitfire with motorcycle bars and that changed everything!


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 21, 2020)

I'd still like a nice black or violet F/B,I guess one more dust collector in the house wouldn't hurt


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 24, 2020)

Pulled mine from the basement, gonna dust it off for the Granddaughter to ride today. Looks like I need to chase some surface rust as well.


----------

